# Tagatay



## scolegs (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello. I am new here and I am thinking of staying in Tagatay. Anyone have any tips for me about life in Tagatay? Thanks


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

As a Brit you will appreciate the green environment and a cooler climate, which means one can get away with always having to be in front of fans and have AC, as one does at lower levels. However, sometimes the temperature does get a bit uncomfortable, like it has in this year's extended Summer. Quite a lot of rain, electrical storms, but no floods. Fairly frequent power cuts occur in some fringe areas around Tagaytay.

It's generally missed by typhoons.

It calls itself a city but in reality it's 4 urban centres strung out along the ridge road, so having one's own transport is advisable. 

Shopping is improving all the time, but some services are few in number or absent due to the mass proliferation of tourist and day tripper related businesses, Some prices are higher compared with places lower down in Cavite and Laguna. There are two wet/dry markets.

It has a hospital..but it could do with some competition. Often better to go towards or into Manila for anything important.

Weekend traffic is a regular bugbear, especially on Sundays in the Summer. The traffic goes from a nuisance to being absolutely atrocious at Christmas/New Year and at Easter.


----------



## scolegs (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the information


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I found it to be a LOT cleaner than Cebu, where the people throw trash everywhere. I just can't seem to adjust to such a prevalence of littering. Even Santa Rosa was a lot cleaner for that matter. Tagaytay is also a nicer climate. I really enjoyed my visit, except for the traffic. It's on my short list.


----------



## pinayxbrit91 (Aug 26, 2016)

A green escape from Manila. Enjoy!


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

JRB__NW said:


> I found it to be a LOT cleaner than Cebu, where the people throw trash everywhere. I just can't seem to adjust to such a prevalence of littering. Even Santa Rosa was a lot cleaner for that matter. Tagaytay is also a nicer climate. I really enjoyed my visit, except for the traffic. It's on my short list.


From my own observations, just about everywhere is cleaner than Cebu.........


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

hogrider said:


> From my own observations, just about everywhere is cleaner than Cebu.........


That was my thought too.

Fred


----------

